# Takin' it to the next level; business cards!



## Dubious Drewski (May 11, 2008)

So I guess it's time to start handing out actual business cards instead of scrawling out phone numbers and email addresses all the time.  I have no formal design training, but here are some attempts at a business card.  

So which one is the keeper? Are they all junk?  What could I do better?







Thank you!


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 11, 2008)

My personal favourite is #1. But is it over the top?  It conveys what I do, but it might also unintentionally convey me as a hooligan or something.


----------



## abraxas (May 11, 2008)

1.


----------



## Rachelsne (May 11, 2008)

1 is great but wouldnt entice me to use you as my photographer, as I wouldnt want to look like that 
2 is a lovely picture, but doesnt match what your selling
3 is my favourite great for events but wouldnt entice me to use you as a portrait photographer,.

I think however if you are giving your cards to people you meet after explaing what you do, then 1 or 3 would be best. If your leaving cards in publc places then im not sure about which is best

Actually numer 3 is my favourite!


----------



## Sandspur (May 11, 2008)

2. is confusing.

3. is too corporate

But #1 !!!!  That's YOU, Man!


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 11, 2008)

Alright. I ordered 100 of #1 from overnightprints.com. I was very tempted to do 100 of #3 as well, but I'll take it easy for now - I'm about to launch a website and I will eventually need to put that on the cards instead of what I currently have. ("He gave us a link to his Flickr? Now THAT'S professional!")

This is all very exciting.


----------



## Sarah23 (May 11, 2008)

While I think #1 is just totally YOU...if I didnt KNOW you a little, I would just think you look like a weird hobbit. 

Not crazy about the other 2 either...sorry!!! Just not my thing...but thats just my opinion so dont take it too personally.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 23, 2008)

Now let's see what kind of reactions I'll get when I hand THESE things out.






haha. Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## Smilemon (May 23, 2008)

Thats gonna get some attention for sure.


----------



## Meysha (May 25, 2008)

Umm. just one point.. and something to keep in mind for your next print run... but you're name's not on the business card.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 27, 2008)

Oh yeah.  Woah, wow. How did I miss that? Haha.  Next run, I guess.

Well, I was handing them out all last night at a show I was shooting. The reactions were good. I think people like them. I think this'll work.

In case you're curious, my most common reactions were "Hey wow", "Oh cute!", "woah", and just plain old bursts of laughter.

Though one older fellow took one look at a card and then sternly looked back at me as if I had loudly belched at his daughter's wedding or something.  I don't think he'll call. Haha.


----------



## pm63 (May 27, 2008)

#1 was the best choice. Striking, and a clean, professional design.

Don't ever go for #3. It is too cluttered and tacky.


----------



## DeadEye (May 27, 2008)

Kool card . It grabs the attention. How did you do the image?  Hair spray and liquify tool ?


----------



## PhotoDonkey (May 27, 2008)

Just my 2¢ but I wouldn't worry about having your name on them.  It's got the business name, which ought to be sufficient.

It's a cool design, but shouldn't you be using a photo that is a little more representative of the type of work people are going to expect of a portrait photographer?


----------



## Renair (May 27, 2008)

First time I saw the image of you that you used, I thought, man, that freaky, people wont want photos taken if your gonna make them look like that.  Obviously you wouldnt, right????  But now as you said by your reactions, I think 1 is perfect, its a card people will remember due to the funny portrait, also they will take about it and possibly show friends.... Pretty soon people will go, hey, did you see the business card of that Suderman Photography.... Your name will get out there and people will remember you.  Also they will go, hey, a photographer with a sense of humour, lets use him!
Well done, and thanks for the reminder I need new cards for my new site too..... Almost 3 months old and still dont have any cards for it!


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 31, 2008)

Yeah it was and is a risky card to use. But it's working wonders.  Just the other day, I was out shooting downtown in some Japanese Gardens and came across this lovely lady:






Bigger here:http://www.flickr.com/photos/dubiousdrewski/2537082262/

I gave her my card so that she could email me and I could reply and send her the photo of herself.  I went on my way and continued through the garden. Half an hour later, I'm distracted shooting some large old ornate bell and some random lady comes up to me and says "Hey, you have a great business card!".  I felt like replying with "Thank you, but who the hell are you?".

I guess it's working as intended!


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 1, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Yeah it was and is a risky card to use. But it's working wonders.  Just the other day, I was out shooting downtown in some Japanese Gardens and came across this lovely lady:
> 
> 
> Bigger here:http://www.flickr.com/photos/dubiousdrewski/2537082262/
> ...



Marketing is all about separating your product from the herd, and I think you've done this quite effectively.  Kudos!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm sitting here having just ordered some really plane-jane business cards and thinking... "wellllllllllllll crap." lol

I think I'll be ordering another set.  I definitely need to do something more creative.

Thanks for the post and the inspiration.  I LOVE the card you chose.


----------

